# Australia wants more skilled workers from Asia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia is set to encourage more skilled works from Asia to create an educated, productive work force to bolster the economy, according to the Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Chris Bowen. 'Even with the government's unprecedented investment in tertiary education and up-skilling Australians, we need migrants who bring their specialist skills to Australia,' he said [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia wants more skilled workers from Asia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

